# Farm Photos



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 3, 2010)

A month ago I posted some photos of front pastures and made mention of "Stallion Row", "Nursery", "Maternity" and other named pastures and some comments or replies asked to "keep them coming" and "please post more". LOL

So, this past weekend I took some photos of the other side of the farm to include those pastures.

With the limits of photo posting, it'll be several posts in a row - but hope you enjoy. We're pretty proud of what we've put together and it works fabulously so far. At least it did until deer ran through the electric ribbon yesterday and let the 40 mares out of the pasture! Holly handled herself extremely well (after her panic call to us all) and had everything under control by the time we rushed home to help. LOL

These photos are from the other side of the farm:

Maternity Ward (until they are ultrasounded, confirmed and moved closer to barn at day 300). You can see part of stallion row behind them:

















Then we have stallion row - each stallion has a pasture with a building we divided in half with the fenceline. Stallions are side by side down the row - hence "stallion row":

This is Bonus bachelor pad (he was off in the corner out of sight checking the mares no doubt which is probably better (and cheaper) than ultrasounding as the visual effects tell the real story with nature LOL) :






Then OC is next to him:






Then we have Bailey (or BB as we call him) next in line (oh I only got his butt in this shot LOL):






Next post will be more stallions etc ........ I'm sure I'm at my max on photos in this post ......... LOL


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 3, 2010)

Then we have Merlin next in line:






After Merlin is supposed to be another 2 stallion runs as you can see by the posts installed but haven't done the wiring yet so at the moment, the babies / weanlings have the big pasture next to Merlin. The rest of the stallions and boys are after the weanlings:

This is the weanling pasture. It's supposed to be divided twice for two more stallions. The building will get divided in half like the other boys and then another fenceline. It'll make 2 more stallion runs and leave the leftover for weanlings. But if we do that, the weanlings wont' have a building so we're waiting for a building before we divide the pasture again:











Then until the new division happens for the two stallions - we have Electro, Destiny, two yearling colts and one weanling colt in a pasture together (that helps tremendously with space requirements). Their pasture has ribbon dividing it in half so we can rotate as grass grows. These boys get moved elsewhere at foaling season as this pasture connects to the barn so we put the preggors in this pasture so we can bring in the 300 day mares and watch over them more closely next to the barn.

Here we have Electro, Destiny, 2 yearlings and 1 weanling:
















more next post .........................


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 3, 2010)

A few more candid shots around the farm:






Looking down stallion row:


























So, that's about it for White Tails - now you've seen the back of the farm too. LOL As all farms we are constantly improving and redoing things but so far this setup has worked very well.

Stallions leave Stallion Row upon breeding season and move to pastures with their selective mares. They remain there for breeding season including watching over the foals. Not necesarily their own foals as we change up partners each year so not all the babies in their pasture are their own offspring for watching over. LOL

Then when breeding season over, the stallions return to their same row position in the back.

Hope you enjoyed the tour - some of you asked to see more - and naturally I'm happy to oblige. LOL the dates are all screwed up for some reason. And I see the barn pictures remind me the winter project of re-staining and cleaning is fast approaching. LOL

Thanks for allowing me to share -


----------



## ohmt (Nov 3, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!!

Love your farm and set up, thank you for the pictures


----------



## wrs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you! I could look at farms all day.





Beautiful place & really like your set up, especially the stallion areas. Taking notes on that one.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 3, 2010)

Marlene? in the one picture from the lane looking up toward the barn? Is that a new building on the left? I can't remember if that was there when I visited last year.

As I've mentioned before, I love your place!!! That's what I'm dreaming of for my "retirement" home


----------



## little lady (Nov 3, 2010)

LOVE



your set up...now maybe my hubby(forgive him he is non horsey thru n thru)will understand what I am trying to explain to him, only on a much smaller scale.

So do you build your own run in sheds? What type of material are they made of and what size?(Length, width, height)

You have a truly gorgeous place! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 3, 2010)

_Marlene? in the one picture from the lane looking up toward the barn? Is that a new building on the left? I can't remember if that was there when I visited last year. _

_ _

Yes Joy, the big shop was there I do believe. I keep trying to turn it into a horse barn (LOL) but he won't have it.

_So do you build your own run in sheds? What type of material are they made of and what size?(Length, width, height)_

_ _

We built the ones out front, but those in todays pictures are built by Amish. The smaller ones are built and brought in on a truck and the larger ones are built on site. Although when we did two small ones the same time, they just came and built them there.

The smaller ones that are divided for stallions are 8x16 so when we put the boards down the middle to divide, they become 8x8 on each side - and really it is enough room for the one horse even to roll or lay down.

The bigger ones are 12 x 24 and they are for the larger groups in pastures and stay open (don't divide).

One thing I would do different, is the small walk-thru gate I would make sure (next time) is closer to the building for when you're toting hay and water to fill the buckets. LOL We didn't plan that too well the first go round but our legs and backs have made us remember it for next time!

All buildings are regular horse height so if we ever sold, it would work for large horses also. The eye is deceiving because they look really small compared to the big buildings - but it's just that the metal buildings are so tall. LOL

The divider inside the building is solid wall we made out of boards horitontally ontop of eachother. But I opted for the wooden fence rail/panel just at the building as I didn't want "hot" electric wires where I'd be going in and out of the building with a stallion. The boards also offer a place to hang those plastic feeders and it allows the boys to nuzzle and such without the electric.

We also have two gates. One small gate as a normal everyday walk-thru and then a very large gate that the tractor and equipment can go through. you can actually see that in the photos of the stallions.

I believe the wood is oak primarily and maybe some poplar? I'd have to ask hubby that question. I do know the bottom band boards are treated lumber to prevent rotting. I tried to keep everything matching so I hope they don't discontinue the tin or stain colors. LOL

Thanks for the comments - as I too love to look at other farms and barns as there's always something neat to find and add to your own designs.


----------



## CCC (Nov 3, 2010)

oh wowzers!! What a beautiful spot you have.. no wonder your proud you should be! your minis are lucky to have such a nice home





thanks for sharing ,I really enjoyed looking!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 3, 2010)

beautiful pics. Love your barn!


----------



## Miniature217 (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh wow i love your farm



And your barn is very pretty.





Leslie~


----------



## Loess Hills (Nov 3, 2010)

It is easy to see you've put much effort and thought into your farm and buildings. And such a beautiful setting for those beautiful horses!

 

Thanks for posting, I love barns and seeing farm setups.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments - you're all so sweet always.

Like everyone else, there's always so much more to do. This year was hard with the drought and burnt up grass - we raise our own hay and got half what we normally do without the extra cuttings. We found the electric ribbon for the first time this year and it helped tremendously to move about the herds to new pieces of grass when needed - it allowed the real pastures to become idle and grow back up (luckily we got enough rain finally to green everything back up).

We've got so many horses they eat down a pretty large pasture very quickly! We were using the ribbon to avoid having to feed hay so early this year.

Our next project is an equipment shed to match the other buildings and he's designed it like 100 feet long (good grief but then he told us the rest of the plans) - which is the whole back side will be enclosed for more stalls. so Holly and I are figuring out that might be good to foal in the big barn, then move over to the new stalls till they are ready to go out to pasture. We'll have to figure out a new name ...... that probably would be more appropriately called the nursery ha ha

We talk sometimes of having an Open House but we'd have to do alot more around here for that. LOL And between showing, foaling and all the sales that go on .... when on earth would we do it so people would come?


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2010)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Nov 3, 2010)

What a lovely farm! Thank you for sharing pictures with us!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 3, 2010)

very nice





I love your barn


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marlene I cant believe you posted that picture with me in it! ahaha. I look colorful!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 4, 2010)

Holly at WhiteTailsMinis said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marlene I cant believe you posted that picture with me in it! ahaha. I look colorful!



HeeHee No worse than the one in your pajamas at foaling time! LOL


----------



## Reble (Nov 4, 2010)

Can see your horses are well looked after.

Very nice, love your barn...


----------



## Becky (Nov 4, 2010)

Love your loafing sheds! Those are really nice!


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice. Enjoyed the tour.


----------



## Thinking small (Nov 5, 2010)

You have a lovely set up! I thought some of those outbuildings were amish made, our barn is i recognized the design.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 6, 2010)

Thinking small said:


> You have a lovely set up! I thought some of those outbuildings were amish made, our barn is i recognized the design.


yes, the wooden run-ins down stallion row are Amish made. Other run-ins and our metal barn and big metal building we construted ourselves. I would love to have the Amish do my next barn actually.


----------



## ponygurl (Nov 9, 2010)

I was wondering if you could post some more pictures of inside the barn to see the layout of the barn if possible!! I love your farm!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 9, 2010)

ponygurl said:


> I was wondering if you could post some more pictures of inside the barn to see the layout of the barn if possible!! I love your farm!!



Thank you -our first attempt for our first barn. Might change some things in the next one but this works great so far. Mostly used for foaling but throughout the year we usually have one or two horses in there for whatever reason.

I'll be glad to post some pics - have to do tomorrow as all my photos are on my work computer LOL

We have an office in the barn too - has a window that looks out over the stalls so we can stay inside the heat and watch through window. I'll try to get some different shots of things for you.

the clear panels in the roof helps with natural light so we don't have to use so much electricity and we did three rows of lights on separate switches so you don't have to burn all the lights at once, just turn on the row for the area of the barn you're needing them. The clear panels at the top help you see up in the loft BUT the sun bleaches some of they hay. I also like the glass tops of the doors as that also lets in light and even in winter the sun coming through helps warm up things just a bit.

we have fans also at each end of the barn and outside lights, and a water hydrant at each end of the barn - two inside and one outside.


----------

